# HR2x and R22 0x0368 - Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software version 0x0368.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167093

Issues Only thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167091

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One of the key improvements on this version is to address previous reports of slow speed in the guide, etc.

A good amount of cleanup is contained (see the notes)...so many should see improved performance and stability in this new version.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

What is 'Left Menu Appearance'?

:scratchin


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> What is 'Left Menu Appearance'?
> 
> :scratchin


Basically, instead of having tabs in the main area of the screen after you choose a menu option, the tab options will be listed below the menu choice you have selected.

- Merg


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Basically, instead of having tabs in the main area of the screen after you choose a menu option, the tab options will be listed below the menu choice you have selected.
> 
> - Merg


Ahhhh - cool.

Thanks!


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they fix the hard drive noise issue?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

captainjrl said:


> Did they fix the hard drive noise issue?


Not sure if that's normal or even fixable with a software update.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

The noise started with a software update.
It should be able to be fixed with a software update.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

captainjrl said:


> Did they fix the hard drive noise issue?


The thought behind that was the improved diagnostics ability was performing a better job on the drive. Unfortunately, if your drive had issues that were missed previously, this version was able to see those issues. In trying to correct those issues, the drive would be running harder and thus be louder.

- Merg


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's hoping they fixed the issue with the boolean search auto records that did not honor the record first run only.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dvisthe said:


> The noise started with a software update.
> It should be able to be fixed with a software update.


Likely something is being done that utilizes the disk more now than memory .. you should see the results in 0x368 as better speed.

As for "noise," I can say that it seems less to me, but I am one person and I may either be losing my hearing or becoming immune to the sound .. a sample size of one simply isn't enough data.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

I have noticed my hddvr hr21 hard drive seems like it is always running after a previous update, plus the guide really slowed down so i hope this fixes it.

anyway to force the update


----------



## TimoHT (Oct 6, 2008)

I received the update last night and have my fingers crossed that it fixed two issues that started with the prior 0x34c release:

1) The Lost Recording Space issue, and
2) The audio/video stuttering issue

Doug, Stuart or anyone know if these were considered and addressed in this latest release?

Thanks,

--- Tim


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

housemr said:


> ...
> 
> anyway to force the update


NO. Your DVR will get it when its turn comes up. These rollouts can take a few weeks.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

TimoHT said:


> I received the update last night and have my fingers crossed that it fixed two issues that started with the prior 0x34c release:
> 
> 1) The Lost Recording Space issue, and
> 2) The audio/video stuttering issue
> ...


What is the lost recording space? I do notice mine is usually 10 percent left.

Also, do the movies that show up on the dvr for ppv, are those downloaded to my dvr and take up space?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

housemr said:


> What is the lost recording space? I do notice mine is usually 10 percent left.
> 
> Also, do the movies that show up on the dvr for ppv, are those downloaded to my dvr and take up space?


1. A few folks have reported big errors in the "space remaining" indication that can prevent new recordings and delete old ones. It's fixed by resetting the DVR, at least for a while.

2. No. The "Movies Now" content does not use up any space available for your own recordings.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

oldfantom said:


> Here's hoping they fixed the issue with the boolean search auto records that did not honor the record first run only.


+1, emphatically


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TimoHT said:


> I received the update last night and have my fingers crossed that it fixed two issues that started with the prior 0x34c release:
> 
> 1) The Lost Recording Space issue, and
> 2) The audio/video stuttering issue
> ...


I don't know .. There was a lot of under the hood stuff on this one and I personally never saw the two issues above .. Other than the infrequent 4-5 seconds of blank video which I'm 100% sure is not because of the STB.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

housemr said:


> ... Also, do the movies that show up on the dvr for ppv, are those downloaded to my dvr and take up space?


Yes, they take up space. But it's in a reserved area on the disk that you are not allowed to use for your own recordings.


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 14, 2006)

Doesn't it seem a bit counterintuitive that to improve disk reliability they have increased disk activity??? With all the constant thrashing and grinding, all any 'improved reliability' is going to do is result in premature disk death.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Volunteer said:


> Doesn't it seem a bit counterintuitive that to improve disk reliability they have increased disk activity??? With all the constant thrashing and grinding, all any 'improved reliability' is going to do is result in premature disk death.


Part of the challenge is that not all users nor all models had that issue reported.

I guess the jury will be out until the distribution of this version gets out enough to include those who reported the problem earlier, and then see how this addresses it.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One of the key improvements on this version is to address previous reports of slow speed in the guide, etc.
> 
> A good amount of cleanup is contained (see the notes)...so many should see improved performance and stability in this new version.


Maybe for you but I havent seen that yet on 2 of my IRD's


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Maybe for you but I havent seen that yet on 2 of my IRD's


You already got 0x0368?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> The noise started with a software update.
> It should be able to be fixed with a software update.


Possibly a case of _Post hoc ergo prompter hoc_?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

dettxw said:


> Possibly a case of _Post hoc ergo prompter hoc_?


... _prompter_ or _procter_ or _propter_? If that was a joke, I didn't get it.


----------



## llarch (Aug 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Likely something is being done that utilizes the disk more now than memory .. you should see the results in 0x368 as better speed.


Yes, the extra disk noise/activity seem to come with double play. Hopefully 0x368 will fix it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

llarch said:


> Yes, the extra disk noise/activity seem to come with double play. Hopefully 0x368 will fix it.


You may be on to something here. I don't hear the disk noise that others are reporting, but I also don't use Double Play.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

I noticed that one of the features listed for this release is:

"Support for Linksys WET610N Wireless Adapter"

I have this unit and I installed it successfully under the previous release. It seems to be running perfectly, both under the previous release and this one.

Is there anything new in this release (new features, etc.)? If so, what should I do to take advantage of them.

Burt


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

llarch said:


> Yes, the extra disk noise/activity seem to come with double play. Hopefully 0x368 will fix it.





RunnerFL said:


> You may be on to something here. I don't hear the disk noise that others are reporting, but I also don't use Double Play.


I suspect it's more prevalent in the HR20s as they have the open top .. Additionally, this "noise" is not related to DoublePlay at all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Burt said:


> I noticed that one of the features listed for this release is:
> 
> "Support for Linksys WET610N Wireless Adapter"
> 
> ...


Setup is now integrated into the receiver.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I suspect it's more prevalent in the HR20s as they have the open top .. Additionally, this "noise" is not related to DoublePlay at all.


Hmmm, well I have 3 HR20s, all 700's, in my bedroom and I hear no drive noise at all.


----------



## bmeeks8 (Sep 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Hmmm, well I have 3 HR20s, all 700's, in my bedroom and I hear no drive noise at all.


Are your DVRs networked? I have an HR20-700 and I frequently hear a lot of disk seeking noise. This did start with a software update, but it was quite a ways back. I wonder if it could be related to Media Share polling media servers or something ???


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bmeeks8 said:


> Are your DVRs networked? I have an HR20-700 and I frequently hear a lot of disk seeking noise. This did start with a software update, but it was quite a ways back. I wonder if it could be related to Media Share polling media servers or something ???


Yes, they are networked. I hear an occasional head move but not the thrashing that others are reporting. One of them does have an eSATA drive hooked up but I hear no noise difference.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Setup is now integrated into the receiver.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

I got this last night. The guide and menus seem a lot faster and more stable than usual. Other noticeable differences is the Setup menu appearance.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

housemr said:


> I have noticed my hddvr hr21 hard drive seems like it is always running after a previous update, plus the guide really slowed down so i hope this fixes it.
> 
> anyway to force the update


You cant force it. You will eventually get it and hopefully sooner than later to help with any issues you are having from the previous NR.



Burt said:


> I noticed that one of the features listed for this release is:
> 
> "Support for Linksys WET610N Wireless Adapter"
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell the integration of the setup through the receiver is the only change. Its plug and play now rather than first having to use your PC to setup the bridge.

I hope this update makes the difference for those of you that were really unhappy with the previous release. Im glad Directv focused on the problem and recognized that a newer release was needed. For those of you that had issues please post any positive or negative changes. I have already received it on my HR22 and HR23 and the speed on the guide and channel changes are solid so far.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The thought behind that was the improved diagnostics ability was performing a better job on the drive. Unfortunately, if your drive had issues that were missed previously, this version was able to see those issues. In trying to correct those issues, the drive would be running harder and thus be louder.
> 
> - Merg


I'd prefer that it go back to "missing" the issues since they were never apparent to me. Since the update there are many apparent audio and video issues usually during the very frequent periods of audible hard drive activity. If this update doesn't resolve the last update's issues I'll make a concerted effort to get my devices replaced.
John


----------



## TimoHT (Oct 6, 2008)

dre2112 said:


> I got this last night. The guide and menus seem a lot faster and more stable than usual. Other noticeable differences is the Setup menu appearance.


+1
I also notice the menus are much faster after last night's update.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

oldfantom said:


> Here's hoping they fixed the issue with the boolean search auto records that did not honor the record first run only.


They didn't.


----------



## JACH (Aug 18, 2009)

TimoHT said:


> +1
> I also notice the menus are much faster after last night's update.


I too feel that the guide speed is quicker, but I can't help but think that the quickness is only the result of the reset that comes after the download. I'm sure most people agree that a reset usually makes things run quicker and smoother (at least temporarily.)


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

JACH said:


> I too feel that the guide speed is quicker, but I can't help but think that the quickness is only the result of the reset that comes after the download. I'm sure most people agree that a reset usually makes things run quicker and smoother (at least temporarily.)


Once you have it for a few days let us know if you still feel this way.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JACH said:


> I too feel that the guide speed is quicker, but I can't help but think that the quickness is only the result of the reset that comes after the download. I'm sure most people agree that a reset usually makes things run quicker and smoother (at least temporarily.)


you should be able to expect persistence this time ..


----------



## TimoHT (Oct 6, 2008)

JACH said:


> I too feel that the guide speed is quicker, but I can't help but think that the quickness is only the result of the reset that comes after the download. I'm sure most people agree that a reset usually makes things run quicker and smoother (at least temporarily.)


The speed improvement is more than what comes with a reset. I've reset many times in the past w/o significant speed improvement. But, with the latest release I see a consistent speedup.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I await the blue eyes on my HRs.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, did the skip-to-end finally end with this update?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Just out of curiousity, did the skip-to-end finally end with this update?


I believe that this particular problem really does not happen much anymore.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

HR20-700

Faster guide, but about as fast as last weeks CE? Notice less key bounce in RF.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I believe that this particular problem really does not happen much anymore.


Only if this update fixed it... 

I'll go to a friends house that has an HR after this update wends its way East to here to see how things have changed.


----------



## bwc28 (Sep 4, 2008)

Doug,

The last update made it much worse that it ever used to be. I even have it happening if I Slip forward a few time, then let it play for few seconds and then try the slip again... Moves right to the end of the show.

Then there is yelling... and the Fast Reverse and skipping to 15 minute blocks... and then more slipping forward.

I don't know if others were getting this but I hadn't had it happen for months and then lots after the last "update".


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

The skip to end problem is real, and a major bug. It seems to be similar the problem with slow response to the remote.

I also find that the HR21 (under 034C) sometimes loses track of where you have paused, if you leave a program and later return. 

Both problems seem to come and go over time. Worse when the box is sluggish or when Double Play is being used.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nicholsen said:


> The skip to end problem is real, and a major bug. It seems to be similar the problem with slow response to the remote.
> 
> I also find that the HR21 (under 034C) sometimes loses track of where you have paused, if you leave a program and later return.
> 
> Both problems seem to come and go over time. Worse when the box is sluggish or when Double Play is being used.


All your points are valid.....but since you don't have 0368 yet, and this thread is about that version....perhaps you might withhold judgement until you receive it.

It may not resolve all the issues, but the top ones reported within 34C seem to be well addressed.

I share your desire to get the HR21 units operating well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nicholsen said:


> The skip to end problem is real, and a major bug. It seems to be similar the problem with slow response to the remote.
> 
> I also find that the HR21 (under 034C) sometimes loses track of where you have paused, if you leave a program and later return.
> 
> Both problems seem to come and go over time. Worse when the box is sluggish or when Double Play is being used.


It's a good thing we're talking about 0x368 then


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry, Doug.

I read the prior posts to indicate this was not a wide-spread issue and, therefore, not addressed in the new NR.

I may be wrong, but I am never in doubt.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> You may be on to something here. I don't hear the disk noise that others are reporting, but I also don't use Double Play.


I don't use the DLB function either and I have no noise from any of my HRs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bmeeks8 said:


> Are your DVRs networked? I have an HR20-700 and I frequently hear a lot of disk seeking noise. This did start with a software update, but it was quite a ways back. I wonder if it could be related to Media Share polling media servers or something ???


I have one of my 20-700s in my bedroom in an open faced cabinet and I do see an orange flicker coming from the Ethernet port, but I've never heard any noise coming from it. I just use it for DOD tho. And the 20-700 is "owned" and has a new internal drive in it.

Rich


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I don't use the DLB function either and I have no noise from any of my HRs.
> Rich


I do not use it and *do* have noise.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

captainjrl said:


> I do not use it and *do* have noise.


What kind of HR?

Rich


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

As has been reported many many times in the past, on the manual recording setup page, the direct channel selection function using the remote number pad is completely broken.

It should work the same way direct num-pad channel selection works everywhere else, such as in the guide and in the channel favorites setup screen..... pressing 1-2-3 should jump to channel 123.... not channel 30, then channel 100, then channel 200, then channel 300, then channel 1000, as it does now in the manual recording setup page.

Also, the recording start time on the manual record setup page defaults to 5 minutes past the next half hour mark, which makes no sense whatsoever. It should probably default to the next half hour mark.

These two bugs in some of the most basic of the DVR's functionality should have been caught and fixed years ago and they should really stop being released into NR after NR after NR, given that they have been reported many times dating back before multiple past national software releases.

Who is setting the priorities for these software releases??? If there are resources to make cosmetic GUI changes, why aren't long standing bugs like this being addressed? It's time to start setting proper priorities.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> Who is setting the priorities for these software releases? Why aren't long standing bugs like this being addressed?


IMO, lunatics (or marketing personnel) are setting the priorities, and a lot of the coders are idiots. Oops, that's not a real "issue."


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

cartrivision said:


> ...Who is setting the priorities for these software releases??? If there are resources to make cosmetic GUI changes, why aren't long standing bugs like this being addressed? It's time to start setting proper priorities.


Like anything else, they fix what they can fix, and don't fix what they can't. I'm sure there are some issues that deserve higher priority than others, but at the same time some problems are harder to fix than others, and that has no correlation to the wish list, unfortunately. IOW, just because something remains a problem doesn't mean there isn't effort expended trying to fix it. How much effort is not really revealed.

It is not realistic to assume that what is fixed or not or what features are added or not are based solely on priorities, and it is also unrealistic to measure success or failure and assume that reflects the priority strategy. Luck and skill have a lot to do with it also. Like it or not, how the platform actually evolves is very much up to chance, regardless of the priority list. If we were all to vote on a priority list, I'm sure it would likely mirror what the code team captains have in mind pretty closely, but what really happens depends on skill and luck much more than it does strategy. IOW, we're all on the same page here. We all want the same things, but that doesn't mean we will get them, or get them as soon as we would like.

"Bugs" are by definition unexpected problems, meaning they have to try to fix them after the fact. You throw a coder or two at a particular problem, and if he fixes it, great. If he is beating his head against the wall (possibly literally) after a period of time and not able to make headway, you put him on something else and throw another coder at the original problem. Some problems never get fixed; never find a coder who can figure them out.

Features are not cleanup issues like bugs. They are strategized plans. What happens in that case _is _expected, and the success rate is therefore higher. If everyone had tried their hand at fixing a particular bug and have had no luck, it makes sense to put them on new features instead, IMHO. How quickly bugs are fixed is basically a budgetary issue (how big a team you can muster to attack them). Unfortunately, adding features sometimes has unexpected consequences (as does fixing bugs) of creating new bugs. If it were easy, anyone could do it, and it would be done already.

People in hell would like some icewater, too. Odds are not good for that.


----------



## mlbfans (Nov 16, 2007)

I am having problems with Mediashare downloading programs and certain channels can not be selected...


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

TomCat said:


> Like anything else, they fix what they can fix, and don't fix what they can't. I'm sure there are some issues that deserve higher priority than others, but at the same time some problems are harder to fix than others... [The rest of this post restates the same point in many different ways.]


_Counterexample: _weaver6 has reported that 0x0368 didn't fix the problem (introduced 5 weeks ago in 0x034C) that Boolean-search Autorecords fail to honor the "First Run Only" option.

As a former designer/programmer/coder/debugger/tester, I'm pretty sure that this particular bug would be easy to fix unless the code in question has been re-modified so much that no one can follow what it does anymore.

As for priorities, everywhere I've been the highest urgency is attached to fixing bugs that have only recently crept in. (And bugs that are new and localized in their effects are easier to fix.)

So: Based on a combination of the few man-hours needed to fix this bug and the urgency of that fix, IMO there's no excuse for it to still be there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mlbfans said:


> I am having problems with Mediashare downloading programs and certain channels can not be selected...


A number of folks have indicated that video (only) doesn't work in this round...

Also...some have reported you have to stop and restart your TVersity or other Mediashare server software to get it to recognize it.


----------



## crsanders (Jun 27, 2007)

I was hoping a speed improvement would eventually take place when you first hit forward or rewind. If I haven't performed these operations for quite some time, I find the first time I try (hit fast forward 3 times) it takes forever to start forwarding and only recognizes the first tap I made, not the subsequent 2nd and 3rd tap - once it starts forwarding, I can then hit a 2nd and 3rd time and it responds faster. After a few minutes if I repeat, it responds much faster and properly sees all 3 taps. Let an hour go by and again, it will only take the first tap and takes a relatively long time to actually respond with subsequent attempts to do this being normal and responsive. I struggle to explain this but hope you folks understand what I'm describing above. Are you all seeing this and if so is it a recognized issue - how do you refer to it in the forum (ie what is this issue most often referred to in short) ?

thanks


----------



## ronsm (Sep 19, 2007)

I think this is more of a button response problem, than it is a fast forward problem. Yes, My fast forward has the same reponse, but when I punch in a channel, sometimes it misses the second button push, so, instead of getting 204, for example, I get 24. Or, sometimes, it repeats one of the numbers, so I might get 2204. And then, I get a very slow response with the channel actually changing. It takes 5 seconds after I punch the buttons, to get a responcw, with 3 seconds of blank screen.


----------



## crsanders (Jun 27, 2007)

Ronsm- no I think we're talking two different things, let me try again, 'cause I know this is hard for me to explain.

I start watching TV after an extended period of time (hours, days, not minutes). I pull up a recorded program and hit play. I decide I need to fast forward quite a bit so I hit FF 3 times in succession, expecting to see the arrows go from 1, to 2, to 3 quickly as it begins FF'ing. Instead it only responds to my first FF tap and is slow to respond overall. Once it does start FF'ing, I then hit FF two more times to get to where I wanted - 3xFF. Then I hit play when I get where I wanted to go.

Minutes pass and I decide I want to do this again. This time, I hit FF three times in succession and it recognizes all three taps immediately and begins FF'ing at that rate with no further tapping on my part and it begins FF'ing quickly compared with what I described above. 

A couple hours go by without me doing any RW'ing or FF'ing. I try again with the same 3-tap and I am back where I began, where it only recognizes the first tap and takes much longer to begin responding. 

This repeats every time. So its not a case of a mis tap, but instead varying response by the system over periods where no commands have been given.

Hope that is a better explanation.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

crsanders said:


> ... Let an hour go by and, again, it will only take the first tap and takes a relatively long time to actually respond, with subsequent attempts to do this being normal and responsive. I struggle to explain this but hope you folks understand what I'm describing above. Are you all seeing this and if so is it a recognized issue - how do you refer to it in the forum (ie what is this issue most often referred to in short)?


Slow, Slowwwwwwwwww, unresponsive, sluggish. As *ronsm* just noted, it's more of a general button-response problem than it is a fast forward problem.

I, too, see exactly the same ramping-up behavior. I guess a subroutine has to be activated (causing a memory swap) or an overlay has to be loaded to handle the first press of a button (or to handle a specific task llike FF'ing or channel switching) after an hour has elapsed with no buttons pressed (or no demand for that particular task). The failure to respond quickly, or to respond at all, is one of many examples in this system of putrid (and I mean exceedingly repellent) design.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

An afterthought: I've read here that the system is stored in flash memory. It may be that the system architect anticipated that loading/swapping from flash memory would be fast enough, so that there would be no perceived delay -- and now that it's obvious that it's _not _that fast, there's not enough really smart manpower available to change the architecture.

Maybe D* could've allowed for _*flash memory with faster read access *_in the budget for each box? Or _*more RAM *_to reduce swapping?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

crsanders said:


> I was hoping a speed improvement would eventually take place when you first hit forward or rewind. If I haven't performed these operations for quite some time, I find the first time I try (hit fast forward 3 times) it takes forever to start forwarding and only recognizes the first tap I made, not the subsequent 2nd and 3rd tap - once it starts forwarding, I can then hit a 2nd and 3rd time and it responds faster. After a few minutes if I repeat, it responds much faster and properly sees all 3 taps. Let an hour go by and again, it will only take the first tap and takes a relatively long time to actually respond with subsequent attempts to do this being normal and responsive. I struggle to explain this but hope you folks understand what I'm describing above. Are you all seeing this and if so is it a recognized issue - how do you refer to it in the forum (ie what is this issue most often referred to in short) ?
> 
> thanks





Syzygy said:


> Slow, Slowwwwwwwwww, unresponsive, sluggish. As *ronsm* just noted, it's more of a general button-response problem than it is a fast forward problem.
> 
> I, too, see exactly the same ramping-up behavior. I guess a subroutine has to be activated (causing a memory swap) or an overlay has to be loaded to handle the first press of a button (or to handle a specific task llike FF'ing or channel switching) after an hour has elapsed with no buttons pressed (or no demand for that particular task). The failure to respond quickly, or to respond at all, is one of many examples in this system of putrid (and I mean exceedingly repellent) design.


Syzygy,

I can actually duplicate this issue .. I certainly wouldn't use the term "Slow, Slowwwwwwwwww, unresponsive, sluggish." .. but something is going on here. The good news is that it's relatively minor, especially in consideration of problems folks were having.


----------



## ronsm (Sep 19, 2007)

I start watching TV after an extended period of time (hours, days, not minutes). I pull up a recorded program and hit play. I decide I need to fast forward quite a bit so I hit FF 3 times in succession, expecting to see the arrows go from 1, to 2, to 3 quickly as it begins FF'ing. Instead it only responds to my first FF tap and is slow to respond overall. Once it does start FF'ing, I then hit FF two more times to get to where I wanted - 3xFF. Then I hit play when I get where I wanted to go.

Minutes pass and I decide I want to do this again. This time, I hit FF three times in succession and it recognizes all three taps immediately and begins FF'ing at that rate with no further tapping on my part and it begins FF'ing quickly compared with what I described above. 

A couple hours go by without me doing any RW'ing or FF'ing. I try again with the same 3-tap and I am back where I began, where it only recognizes the first tap and takes much longer to begin responding. 


Well, this happens to me, most of the time, I don't keep track of how long it is between times I try it. I used to be able to click the fast forwards 3 times, and it would immediately go to speed 3. Now, it goes to 1, and I have to click it two more times to get to 3. The same way you described.

I didn't say it was a mis tap, I send the buttons don't always respond the way they should. Isn't that what you said?


----------



## delete2end (Nov 5, 2008)

Idiots at Direct TV
Why have you still not increased the limit of 50 shows inside Prioritizer, now called Series Manager to something more useful like 100, 300, or even better no limit at all? I have more than 50 shows I would like to record AT ALL TIMES. Your freaking dumb ass limit of 50 is limiting what I pay for every damn month! 

This is so freaking annoying!

Direct TV, get your act together........


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

delete2end said:


> Idiots at Direct TV
> Why have you still not increased the limit of 50 shows inside Prioritizer, now called Series Manager to something more useful like 100, 300, or even better no limit at all? I have more than 50 shows I would like to record AT ALL TIMES. Your freaking dumb ass limit of 50 is limiting what I pay for every damn month!
> 
> This is so freaking annoying!
> ...


Thanx for the chuckle, I'm sitting here laughing. You do get used to the frustration after a while. :lol:

Rich


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Just for kicks:

Can someone thats maxed at 50 list all their 50....i cant even get close to that # so just wondering what im maybe missing out on.


----------



## statsumi (Aug 8, 2007)

Why are they adding a rewind on the pause function? I don't remember this happening before. Seems to work differently depending when you pause. Pausing when you are in sync with live tv or pausing when during you are playing from a buffer. You don't need a rewind on pause, no matter when you use this function.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Syzygy, I can actually duplicate this issue .. I certainly wouldn't use the term "Slow, Slowwwwwwwwww, unresponsive, sluggish." .. but something is going on here. The good news is that it's relatively minor, especially in consideration of problems folks were having.


I realize now (from his profile) that crsanders has 0x0368, and his 2 HR2x's are (networked) HR20-700s, so he may not perceive quite the slowness I've been seeing.

Doug, do you have 0x0368 (or the latest CE)? That could explain why the issue seems "relatively minor" to you. Or maybe you're not duplicating the issue on an HR21 or HR22.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I realize now (from his profile) that crsanders has 0x0368, and his 2 HR2x's are (networked) HR20-700s, so he may not perceive quite the slowness I've been seeing.
> 
> Doug, do you have 0x0368 (or the latest CE)? That could explain why the issue seems "relatively minor" to you. Or maybe you're not duplicating the issue on an HR21 or HR22.


I understand what this issue is, yes. I do not think it is as bad you you trying to portray it with the extensive use of adjectives, but I agree it's not perfect.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I understand what this issue is, yes. I do not think it is as bad...


I take it then that you feel the issue is "relatively minor" even under 0x034C, on an HR21 or HR22?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I take it then that you feel the issue is "relatively minor" even under 0x034C, on an HR21 or HR22?


We are in the 0x368 discussion thread .. This has nothing to do with 0x34c.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

rich584 said:


> What kind of HR?
> 
> Rich






captainjrl said:


> I do not use it and *do* have noise.


HR21-700 using an external drive in an Antec MX-1 enclosure.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> We are in the 0x368 discussion thread .. This has nothing to do with 0x34c.


Please answer my question from 4 or 5 posts back -- are you using 0x0368?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Syzygy said:


> I take it then that you feel the issue is "relatively minor" even under 0x034C, on an HR21 or HR22?


Doesnt make a difference whether its a major or minor issue on this x034C since everyone will be on the newer NR soon. If its still an issue on this new HR then it needs to be reported for possible correction on the next NR.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Movieman said:


> Doesnt make a difference whether its a major or minor issue on this x034C since everyone will be on the newer NR soon. If its still an issue on this new HR then it needs to be reported for possible correction on the next NR.


Exactly the point .. I think everyone will find 0x368 to be a much "faster" release than 0x34c has been. The REW/FF issue being discussed earlier may need to be fixed, but overall things should be much improved now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> Just for kicks:
> 
> Can someone thats maxed at 50 list all their 50....i cant even get close to that # so just wondering what im maybe missing out on.


I've had several HRs maxed out and have seen no adverse reactions. I'd list them, but I don't remember what they were, just that I had to delete a couple to add more SLs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

captainjrl said:


> HR21-700 using an external drive in an Antec MX-1 enclosure.


I do get that "seeking" noise in one of my Antecs with a 21-700. I always thought it was the Antec itself, since I have another Antec with a 21-700 that doesn't do that. I've had both for close to a year, so I can't blame the noise on any recent NR.

Rich


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Still nothing here. Excited to get it for the menu speed. Since people are saying it is a pretty big difference now. Some updates we get them fast. Others lag. Not sure why. :/


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

ronsm said:


> I start watching TV after an extended period of time (hours, days, not minutes). I pull up a recorded program and hit play. I decide I need to fast forward quite a bit so I hit FF 3 times in succession, expecting to see the arrows go from 1, to 2, to 3 quickly as it begins FF'ing. Instead it only responds to my first FF tap and is slow to respond overall. Once it does start FF'ing, I then hit FF two more times to get to where I wanted - 3xFF. Then I hit play when I get where I wanted to go.
> 
> Minutes pass and I decide I want to do this again. This time, I hit FF three times in succession and it recognizes all three taps immediately and begins FF'ing at that rate with no further tapping on my part and it begins FF'ing quickly compared with what I described above.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same issue and think you did an excellent job of explaining. I use a Harmony One and assumed it may be a problem with the remote. But you correctly remind me that it only happens on my first time to FF.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

Given the problems with 034C, not sure I understand the logic behind the slow roll out. Still suffering with 034C here, waiting for the new NR.

Also, is there a good reason the software releases are numbered in hex rather that the typical software release convention of X.X? Seems like a very odd choice for consumer electronics.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I do get that "seeking" noise in one of my Antecs with a 21-700. I always thought it was the Antec itself, since I have another Antec with a 21-700 that doesn't do that. I've had both for close to a year, so I can't blame the noise on any recent NR.
> 
> Rich


Well, I never had this high level seeking noise until this NR. So it is either a very odd coincidence or I *can* blame the NR. I tend to think it is the later not the former.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nicholsen said:


> Given the problems with 034C, not sure I understand the logic behind the slow roll out. Still suffering with 034C here, waiting for the new NR.
> 
> Also, is there a good reason the software releases are numbered in hex rather that the typical software release convention of X.X? Seems like a very odd choice for consumer electronics.


The hex has been with DIRECTV equipment since the inception .. likely a result of how the data is streamed more than anything else, but I really don't know the answer to the question.


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

> New Playlist and Playlist sorting persistence


Does this mean that after you sort the playlist, it will stay in that order until you manually sort again versus changing back to default each time it is opened?

If so, my Dad will be very happy -- he likes it oldest on top.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> Just for kicks: Can someone thats maxed at 50 list all their 50... I can't even get close to that # so just wondering what I'm maybe missing out on.


I've had 50 SLs, back before I discovered Keyword Autorecords. I have 34 now, with the first 3 below being attempts to capture episodes that I missed; but I'd need more than 50 if it weren't for Autorecords. And I'd have fewer than 34 if it wasn't for the bug that records reruns for Autorecord SLs that say "First Run Only". (There are oodles of reruns on the cable channels.)

_Homer the Whopper_ [High-Def]
_AALL Fringe Inner Child TTITLE_
_AALL Lie to Me Honey TTITLE_
_AANY Bones Dollhouse Fringe House TTITLE CCHAN 9_
_AANY Human Lie 24 TTITLE CCHAN 9_
_AANY Chris Office 30 Community TTITLE CCHAN 11_
_AANY Movies Smallville TTITLE CCHAN 23_
_AANY Bang CSI Flashpoint Ghost NCIS TTITLE CCHAN 4_
_AANY Half Medium Mentalist Minds 60 TTITLE CCHAN 4_
_AANY Cold Numb3rs Rivers Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 4_
_AANY George Middle Ted FlashForward TTITLE CCHAN 5_
_AANY V Desperate Eastwick forgotten TTITLE CCHAN 5_
_Castle (5 KSTP)_
_AANY Heroes Law Leno Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 11_
_Saturday Night Live (11 KARE)_
_ABC's World News Sunday (5 KSTP)_
_CBS Evening News (4 WCCO)_
_Fox NFL Sunday (9 KMSP)_
_The Simpsons (9 KMSP) -- Padded 1m before & after_
_Nip/Tuck (248 FXHD)_
_In Plain Sight (242 USAHD)_
_Law & Order: Criminal Intent (242 USAHD)_
_Monk (242 USAHD)_
_The Closer (245 TNTHD)_
_Raising the Bar (245 TNTHD)_
_Daily Show With Jon Stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249_
_Stargate Atlantis (244 SyfyHD)_
_Stargate: Universe (244 SyfyHD)_
_KARE 11 News at 10 (11 KARE)_
_AANY Californication NFL Penn TTITLE CCHAN 537 540_
_AANY Dexter Nurse Weeds Nude TTITLE CCHAN 537 540_
_Nova (2 KTCA)_
_30 For 30 (209 ESN2HD)_
_Dan Rather Reports (306 HDN)_


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

micky76ag said:


> Does this [Playlist sorting persistence] mean that after you sort the playlist, it will stay in that order until you manually sort again versus changing back to default each time it is opened?
> 
> If so, my Dad will be very happy -- he likes it oldest on top.


Even now, without the 0x0368 update, you can get your sorting preference to stick by going into the Setup menu. (Sorry, I forget where.)


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks,

I'll find it and let him know. I tried to find a setting like that for him before, but that was over a year ago.


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

delete2end said:


> Idiots at Direct TV
> Why have you still not increased the limit of 50 shows inside Prioritizer, now called Series Manager to something more useful like 100, 300, or even better no limit at all? I have more than 50 shows I would like to record AT ALL TIMES. Your freaking dumb ass limit of 50 is limiting what I pay for every damn month!
> 
> This is so freaking annoying!
> ...


I personally like how the HR series DVR's have been out for over 3 years and they still suck ass. Just kidden, I actually like being a beta tester on a 3 year old product and waiting several seconds for the playlist to appear. It's awesome!! :biggthump


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> I've had 50 SLs, back before I discovered Keyword Autorecords. I have 34 now, with the first 3 below being attempts to capture episodes that I missed; but I'd need more than 50 if it weren't for Autorecords. And I'd have fewer than 34 if it wasn't for the bug that records reruns for Autorecord SLs that say "First Run Only". (There are oodles of reruns on the cable channels.)
> 
> _Homer the Whopper_ [High-Def]
> _AALL Fringe Inner Child TTITLE_
> ...


I don't have time to watch that many, but i guess it is cool to have the choice of what to watch....dam


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

After forcing my hr22 to 0368, the guide is much, much quicker. 

Good job Directv, can't wait until next sunday...


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

HerntDawg said:


> After forcing my hr22 to 0368, the guide is much, much quicker.
> 
> Good job Directv, can't wait until next sunday...


If you were able to "force" the download of 0368, it must have been ready to download for you but was waiting for a window of opportunity. I'm on the east coast and we haven't got the update yet. And the way it sounds, we may have a long wait. If this release is so much better than the last, get the SOB out for everyone!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Definitely faster than any "normal" reboot result.

Chuckled over message about "tips, tricks, freebies..." and more. Folks writing the code must also be Tekzilla fans.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> I've had 50 SLs, back before I discovered Keyword Autorecords. I have 34 now, with the first 3 below being attempts to capture episodes that I missed; but I'd need more than 50 if it weren't for Autorecords. And I'd have fewer than 34 if it wasn't for the bug that records reruns for Autorecord SLs that say "First Run Only". (There are oodles of reruns on the cable channels.)


I bumped up against the limit as well, numerous times! :new_Eyecr

Keyword Autorecords have helped a great deal for shows on FX, SyFy (still can't get used to that name! :lol, HBO, etc., but they don't work for OTA channels (still don't recognize the '-1' suffix) so I have individual links for three CSIs, two NCISs, Fringe, House, Dollhouse, Lost, etc... uses up a goodly chunk of the 50 in short order.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Regarding the REW/FF issue being discussed earlier by ronsm, crsanders, et al ...
Are you saying that this problem just started with 0x0368? I've had this problem on both my HR20's for the last two years and still have it on 0x0368.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Layton Ut HR23-700

Got the update this morning before leaving for work. Haven't had chance to check it out yet. Seems like this rollout is happening faster than the last.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bjdotson said:


> Layton Ut HR23-700
> 
> Got the update this morning before leaving for work. Haven't had chance to check it out yet. Seems like this rollout is happening faster than the last.


Yup, more folks were updates last night


----------



## apabruce (Dec 17, 2007)

Received the update last night. Generally, the first thing I do after an update is turn off the blue circle by clicking on left and right buttons on the unit a few times. This time, blue circle will not go away. Tried cycling the unit off and on (standby mode, not reboot) and then repeated the right/left arrow pushes with no change. The blue circle does not dim or change at all.

I have not actually used the receiver except to go in and verify I've got the update, so no comments on usability other than the blue circle problem.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

apabruce said:


> Received the update last night. Generally, the first thing I do after an update is turn off the blue circle by clicking on left and right buttons on the unit a few times. This time, blue circle will not go away. Tried cycling the unit off and on (standby mode, not reboot) and then repeated the right/left arrow pushes with no change. The blue circle does not dim or change at all.
> 
> I have not actually used the receiver except to go in and verify I've got the update, so no comments on usability other than the blue circle problem.


Try pushing the top or bottom button before trying the left and right. It usually works for me.


----------



## apabruce (Dec 17, 2007)

bigwad said:


> Try pushing the top or bottom button before trying the left and right. It usually works for me.


Thanks, that did it. I pushed the top and bottom buttons a few times, then the left/right and it dimmed, but would not extinguish after repeated attempts. Then I did top and bottom again a few times, and then left/right, and it finally went out.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I make sure that the unit isn't tuned to an interactive channel and then press and hold the left button and then press the right button four times to turn the ring off.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Got my update last night on my HR21-700 but still have my excessively noisy hard drive.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Even now, without the 0x0368 update, you can get your sorting preference to stick by going into the Setup menu. (Sorry, I forget where.)


When in Playlist, you push the yellow button and the menu with the various sorting options pops up.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

CenturyBreak said:


> I bumped up against the limit as well, numerous times! :new_Eyecr
> 
> Keyword Autorecords have helped a great deal for shows on FX, SyFy (still can't get used to that name! :lol, HBO, etc., but they don't work for OTA channels *(still don't recognize the '-1' suffix)* so I have individual links for three CSIs, two NCISs, Fringe, House, Dollhouse, Lost, etc... uses up a goodly chunk of the 50 in short order.


Did you try selecting the option that hides SD duplicates? (Forgive my ignorance; my HR21 has no AM21 attached.)

*Menu button -> P, F & Setup -> System Setup -> Display -> Guide HD Channels.*


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> When in Playlist, you push the yellow button and the menu with the various sorting options pops up.


Yeah, but that's not sticky. Yet. (Maybe it is, optionally, in 0x0368.)



Syzygy said:


> Even now, without the 0x0368 update, you can get your sorting preference to stick by going into the Setup menu. (Sorry, I forget where.)


Found it, belatedly:

*Menu button -> P, F & Setup -> Miscellaneous Options -> Playlist Sort.*


----------



## crsanders (Jun 27, 2007)

hiker said:


> Regarding the REW/FF issue being discussed earlier by ronsm, crsanders, et al ...
> Are you saying that this problem just started with 0x0368? I've had this problem on both my HR20's for the last two years and still have it on 0x0368.


I have noticed the slow initial response to FF/RW for quite some time but wanted to see if I was alone and if this was as long standing an issue as I thought ... in part, to see if we could raise awareness to DirecTv folks that might be tuning in (do they tune into this thread?)

thanks


----------



## DennisMileHi (Aug 29, 2007)

Got the new release on three of my four receivers. (Haven't checked the fourth quite yet.) All are MUCH quicker in the list and subsequent button pushes. I hope the list sort stays stuck (whatever word was used) as my main receiver in my home theater never stays with a new sort order. That is the receiver I haven't yet checked.

Anyway, good job D* so far with this release. Now maybe my Pronto programmed with each channel's full numbers will actually work reliably when I hit a particular station.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

crsanders said:


> I have noticed the slow initial response to FF/RW for quite some time but wanted to see if I was alone and if this was as long standing an issue as I thought ... in part, to see if we could raise awareness to DirecTv folks that might be tuning in (do they tune into this thread?)
> 
> thanks


I've passed that particular note on to the folks that matter ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DennisMileHi said:


> Got the new release on three of my four receivers. (Haven't checked the fourth quite yet.) All are MUCH quicker in the list and subsequent button pushes. I hope the list sort stays stuck (whatever word was used) as my main receiver in my home theater never stays with a new sort order. That is the receiver I haven't yet checked.
> 
> Anyway, good job D* so far with this release. Now maybe my Pronto programmed with each channel's full numbers will actually work reliably when I hit a particular station.


Sort order is now persistent (or stuck) in 0x368 .. This was not the case in earlier software versions.


----------



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a R22-100 with the 034C software version. I attempted a force update but still didnt get this new update. Will I get it soon and how can I get it now?
Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

shakethebabyass said:


> I have a R22-100 with the 034C software version. I attempted a force update but still didnt get this new update. Will I get it soon and how can I get it now?
> Thanks.


You cannot force the update .. It is impossible to do so. The update will arrive overnight when you receiver is authorized.


----------



## shandrew (Dec 20, 2007)

Hooray! After two years, finally the guide is scrollable at non-painful speeds. The recordings list seems faster as well. Searching by title is much more responsive. Menus in general feel faster. Free space indicator went from about 12% to 21% free after the reboot (on a 1 TB external disk).

Of all the releases in the past two years this is the one I've found to have the most useful improvements.

The only really critical thing left to fix now, in my opinion, is how the live corner tends to spoils sports results.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

How far East has the NR gone? I live in Va and we are usually the last to see them.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I forced the update on all six of my receivers this am in PA. It does seem to be faster.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> I've had 50 SLs, back before I discovered Keyword Autorecords. I have 34 now, with the first 3 below being attempts to capture episodes that I missed; but I'd need more than 50 if it weren't for Autorecords. And I'd have fewer than 34 if it wasn't for the bug that records reruns for Autorecord SLs that say "First Run Only". (There are oodles of reruns on the cable channels.)
> 
> _AANY Dexter Nurse Weeds Nude TTITLE CCHAN 537 540_


That one sounds interesting


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

bigwad said:


> How far East has the NR gone? I live in Va and we are usually the last to see them.


Yup! Still patiently waiting here.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> You cannot force the update .. It is impossible to do so. The update will arrive overnight when you receiver is authorized.


I forced it last night, finally. Not sure what you mean Doug?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> I forced it last night, finally. Not sure what you mean Doug?


It's possible that you forced the update when your receiver had been authorized to receive the update. By all purposes, you just got lucky. In the grand scheme of things, you cannot force a NR update.

- Merg


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

texasmoose said:


> I forced it last night, finally. Not sure what you mean Doug?


I forced the last two releases seems to work for me. I guess I timed it well...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, if you've been able to force an update, the odds are that you were authorized for it anyway or that you just got lucky at a time when the new firmware was being sent to other people.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Also keep in mind that 0x368 is only spooling in the middle of the night right now. Even if you are authorized, forcing during the day won't work. The bottom line is .. Just wait for it to show up as it will show up automatically pretty much as fast as it possibly can.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I knew ahead of time i couldn't force a download during the day, but thanks to Doug's website i saw it in the spool/stream last night & i proceeded to force it. Maybe i was set to receive all along, but i've had success/forcing the last 3 downloads, as opposed to w8ing it out for D* to push it unto me.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I got the download and it very fast so far. Nice.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

captainjrl said:


> Got my update last night on my HR21-700 but still have my excessively noisy hard drive.


NOOOOO~! Anyone else care to comment on whether or not this has been their experience? I was REALLLY hoping this would be resolved...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm suspect that there will be even more happy people overnight.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

zudy said:


> I got the download and it very fast so far. Nice.


GO SEMINOLES!!! Maybe Next Year!!!


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Exactly the point .. I think everyone will find 0x368 to be a much "faster" release than 0x34c has been. The REW/FF issue being discussed earlier may need to be fixed, but overall things should be much improved now.


I got the update yesterday (Qty 3: HR22-100), didn't realize it until I was trying to figure out why the hell my menu looked different...went into setup and noticed the latest release/build number.

It does seem like menu and guide runs a bit quicker, that was something I noticed last night (a combo of things led me to check if I had a new software release - why does this seem quicker/why does my menu look different). I get the rew/ff thing, too...but it's not a big deal to me.

Oddly enough...didn't even notice any drive noise, but have on occasion with previous build. I'd say that I'll keep checking, but at this point it would probably be a more skewed view since I am listening for noise...meaning any little thing would cause question. If it's something unusually loud - will post. Outside of that, not worrying.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Noticed the big blue ring this morning in Va! Looks like the East coast got the update last night. looking forward to checking it out when I get home from work this afternoon.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Also keep in mind that 0x368 is only spooling in the middle of the night right now. Even if you are authorized, forcing during the day won't work. The bottom line is .. Just wait for it to show up as it will show up automatically pretty much as fast as it possibly can.


Middle of the night? I was watching a movie and getting ready for work when mine came along at 3:10 this morning. That's not the middle of the night.

9PM, now that would be the middle of the night...


----------



## kpantz (Jan 7, 2009)

Got it overnight here in the Lehigh Valley, PA. At first glance, the guide is snappier (I had already turned off scrolling effects after the last NR, so I'll have to turn them back on and see the difference). Can't do too much this morning, though, as Blue's Clues is on and I am NOT in charge.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

My 2 HR20's received it last night, but not my HR22.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Got it here in central NJ @ 3am. No Jersey jokes, please, we're in enough pain as it is. Hopefully that will change on Election day. Go, Christie!


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Got the update up here in MA this morning (10/29, 3:30am-ish).

Quickly tried out the guide, and it's pretty snappy (scroll effects enabled). We'll see how it fares after running for a few weeks without a reboot.

-Craig


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm suspect that there will be even more happy people overnight.


Indeed. I received the update on one of my HR20s at 2:27 this morning. I didn't have time to check the other before leaving for work. Here's hoping it received the update also as it's the one that's been very problematic with audio/video stuttering.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

From the firmware monitor, it looks like everyone other than perhaps the HR21-100 should now have the new release .. Hope you all enjoy the new speed


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yup. My HR20 and HR23 received the update this morning at 3:26 and 3:28. The Guide is faster, but the Playlist isn't as quick (still better than it was).


----------



## falz (Aug 15, 2007)

Update arrived on my HR20's last night. I hadn't been paying attention to any updates coming out since the Double Play. I immediately noticed that the guide was much more responsive, as well as recent searches for upcoming shows.

I then logged on here and was happy to see that speed was addressed. Hopefully they can keep things speedy while adding features in the future.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

falz said:


> Hopefully they can keep things speedy while adding features in the future.


That is the intention ..


----------



## MarkEHansen (Sep 4, 2008)

I received the 0x368 update a couple days ago (HR23-700) and boy do I ever
notice a difference in the speed of the guide/menus.

Previously, I would see about an 80% failure rate if I tried any of the following:

- Press then the channel numbers before allowing time for the menu to fully
display (usually 4-5 seconds);

- Change the channel by pressing the channel numbers in quick succession;

- Press then <down> <down> <down> to get to the Manage Records
area,

etc.

Last night, I gave it a thorough test, trying all of the above and more - over and
over - it never failed to respond.

Also, the guide appears to be very snappy. I've never seen it this quick, even
after a fresh reboot. I can execute several <page down> requests, and the
guide keeps up with me regardless of how fast I press the button.

Color me very, very impressed. I can't tell you how happy I am to see these
performance issues resolved. :joy:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> From the firmware monitor, it looks like everyone other than perhaps the HR21-100 should now have the new release .. Hope you all enjoy the new speed


Not my HR22. It's the only one of my 3 HR2x's that didn't receive it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Not my HR22. It's the only one of my 3 HR2x's that didn't receive it.


Sorry, my bad .. HR22-100 uses the exact same firmware as HR21-100. Those may not have it yet either.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

Received the update! So far so good. A noticable improvement over 034c. Guide and List come up much quicker, scrolling in guide and list quicker whether by page up or page down, or by single press. 
I have also seen no problems with slow remote responses in FF or RW that I had in other versions. 
In list it stays oldest to newest by folder and in the folder, even after putting the unit in standby, awsome. 
Some have been reporting the noise issue. I did notice on an R22 I coud hear the harddrive working, not real noticeable but could hear it. Could not hear it on my 4 other HRs.

I can only say that I am impressed!


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Got the update last night. Do you guys suggest a reboot or does it do it automatically when it updates? HR22-100 the speed of the guide is. :eek2:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Right, part of the update causes the unit to restart, so another one shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Right, part of the update causes the unit to restart, so another one shouldn't be necessary.


Exactly.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Good update, solved my problems with slowness and locking up.


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Sorry, my bad .. HR22-100 uses the exact same firmware as HR21-100. Those may not have it yet either.


Nah, those should have it - I do on my HR22's.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FrostyMelon said:


> Nah, those should have it - I do on my HR22's.


Not all of them


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

KoRn said:


> Got the update last night. Do you guys suggest a reboot or does it do it automatically when it updates? HR22-100 the speed of the guide is. :eek2:


When the receiver completes the download and restarts completely, a second restart is forced automatically. There should be no need to do yet another restart in the morning.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I got a searching for signal on Tuner 2 this morning.

Menu restart, then checked, and I had the new firmware. I think (hope) this was just coincidence.

It's Thursday, so the DVR will get thorough workout tonight.

Fingers crossed that remote response is better. It was really starting to piss off my better half.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Fingers crossed that remote response is better. It was really starting to piss off my better half.


Things should be much, much snappier now. I think there are still a few nuances that have been found, but generally speaking "slow" should be a thing of the past. Just make sure that if any oddities are found you make a note of it in the issues thread so those can be hammered out as well.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

ATARI said:


> I got a searching for signal on Tuner 2 this morning.
> 
> Menu restart, then checked, and I had the new firmware. I think (hope) this was just coincidence.
> 
> ...


I've had the Tuner 2 problem after an update before, reboot always fixed it.

Hopefully I got the update overnight.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Exactly the point .. I think everyone will find 0x368 to be a much "faster" release than 0x34c has been. The REW/FF issue being discussed earlier may need to be fixed, but overall things should be much improved now.


I got it last night and it's no faster than before. Which isn't bad, in my case, I had no speed problems before the NR and I see no difference in the guide, etc. speeds at all. Just as it was before the NR downloaded. The only problems I had were the occasional video, audio dropouts. Too soon to see if that has stopped.

Rich


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Just got the update... Is Caller ID gone? Couldn't quickly find where to turn the notices on and off???


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

VARTV said:


> Just got the update... Is Caller ID gone? Couldn't quickly find where to turn the notices on and off???


Oh, never mind...


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

Got it last night on my two HR23s. Finally I may get to enjoy some football this weekend without yelling at the remote because so far I ain't had any missed or delayed commands!


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

What is Doug's website address? Many thanks!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

thelucky1 said:


> What is Doug's website address? Many thanks!


http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?home

here you go, click applicable link from there.


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Not all of them


Ah, I see.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I just got 0x368 today at 3:29 am. Wow it's like night and day a lot faster.I can't say for sure in changing channels because i have native on but in the guide and overall performance it is really fast. HR23/700


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have found that scrolling through the playlist on the HR23 isn't as fast as the HR20. Now, to be honest this could be due to the fact that the list on the HR20 is wuite a bit shorter right now.

The other menus and guide are faster.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

HR20-700 - Got it here in S Car 3:25 am this morning. 
HR22-100 - nothing yet :nono:


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Glad to see a lot more of you have the update and can start seeing some of the differences. It wont be long before everyone has it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> HR20-700 - Got it here in S Car 3:25 am this morning.
> HR22-100 - nothing yet :nono:


Not sure if the -100s are coming tonight or later, but I doubt it will be much longer.


----------



## mikeindc (Mar 9, 2007)

Watching baseball on delay, whilst recording CSI and can barely hear the disk chatter, so I'd say a big improvement as the disk chatter had gotten beyond annoying. Also the guide is responding crisply again. 

HR20-700.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

FYI, my HR20 is a -100, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> FYI, my HR20 is a -100, if that makes any difference.


All HR20s should have 0x368 by now.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

I see people are reporting faster response with the new update, do you guys have your receiver connected to the internet? I had the slow problem on both my hr22/100 and after doing a reset and not connecting it to my broadband connection it has stayed fast. 

Thanks Boobie

******Update*****

I dont have the new update yet.


----------



## johnhjohn (Feb 18, 2008)

Got the update last night, both tuners had searching for signal error messages. Rebooted system, worked fine for an hour, both news channels that have recorded for 2 years now do not work. One said canceled and the other recorded 15 min. and shows partial. Also, channel 431, scheduled to record a 10:30 shows canceled. We were watching a dvd during this time and never canceled anything. Never had a problem like this in 2 years. Is it possible to remove the last updates and return to the software that worked? I don't care much about the new features, menus and other crap but would like it to record the shows that I want to watch. Otherwise, this system is useless to me. I can go back to my old Panasonic VCR.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Boobie1998 said:


> I see people are reporting faster response with the new update, do you guys have your receiver connected to the internet? I had the slow problem on both my hr22/100 and after doing a reset and not connecting it to my broadband connection it has stayed fast.
> 
> Thanks Boobie
> 
> ...


I am connected to to the internet,before the update when i was searching for shows wile downoading it was was painfully slow right now i am downloading Ballard of Folkway on Smith(On Demand) and i am trying to scroll trough the selection wile downloading,it's a little slower but a lot better then before the update.


----------



## jcrellin (Aug 9, 2007)

When is DTV going to provide software that will allow Series Programing by Time & Channel? Now if I try to record a series at say 12am so it won't interfere with programs I'm watching/recording at an earlier time & the program is also on at that same time, the series program will record at the first opportunity. In other words if the series program I want to record is on at 9pm & 12am & I set to program at 12am, it will record at 9pm. In the day when I had Dish TV I could do this but never with DTV. I'm I the only own who cares about this or are others interested?

HR20-700


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Got the update yesterday morning about 3:30am. I watched Game 2 last night of the WS so I did not play around to check things out. I am glad to read that the hard drive chatter is not as loud now, I had the game on in 5.1


----------



## Truman (Mar 8, 2006)

guide speed is _oh so much_ better on my hr23-700.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

hr20-100 connected to the internet. Break ups in playback seem to be gone, and the RF remote works much better(more responsive and no double taps). I never had the loud hard drive so I can't comment on that. Guide speed is also MUCH better.

Thanks for the quick fix.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jcrellin said:


> When is DTV going to provide software that will allow Series Programing by Time & Channel? Now if I try to record a series at say 12am so it won't interfere with programs I'm watching/recording at an earlier time & the program is also on at that same time, the series program will record at the first opportunity. In other words if the series program I want to record is on at 9pm & 12am & I set to program at 12am, it will record at 9pm. In the day when I had Dish TV I could do this but never with DTV. I'm I the only own who cares about this or are others interested?
> 
> HR20-700


You can do this. Just make sure your other 2 shows you're trying to record at 9pm are set higher in the Series Manager then the one you're trying to record at 12am. Or you could set up a manual recording for 12am.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Remote response was perfect last night.

No double key bounce and no waiting 2-4 seconds for a response after pressing a key.

Also overall menu and guide is much zippier.

Very pleased here.

My HR20 now has all the features and the performance I could ask for. A new TiVo is a non-issue at this point.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Something different with the new software. Called up my playlist this AM. Found two copies of "monsters and aliens" PPV which I didn't order. Those never showed up before in a personal playlist when force downloaded before into the movie section. New marketing policy???

Wanted to catch an Imus interview, but the recording wasn't on the playlist. Looked on the series manager and it was there, but could only get it to program the show by making a single recording. It won't accept a series programming of the Imus show. Tried other FBN shows and they would create a series. Someone at DTV mad at Imus?

Lots of rain fade problems last night, but I had 7.9 inches in my bucket overnight, so I guess it could be expected. Hurricane quantity rainfall in the midwest last night.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jcrellin said:


> When is DTV going to provide software that will allow Series Programing by Time & Channel? Now if I try to record a series at say 12am so it won't interfere with programs I'm watching/recording at an earlier time & the program is also on at that same time, the series program will record at the first opportunity. In other words if the series program I want to record is on at 9pm & 12am & I set to program at 12am, it will record at 9pm. In the day when I had Dish TV I could do this but never with DTV. I'm I the only own who cares about this or are others interested?
> 
> HR20-700


That's what the "Series Manager" is for. Put the show that has multiple showings lower down in the list and the show that is only one once higher.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

Got the update yesterday. The DVR is now MUCH more responsive to the remote.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wxguy said:


> Something different with the new software. Called up my playlist this AM. Found two copies of "monsters and aliens" PPV which I didn't order. Those never showed up before in a personal playlist when force downloaded before into the movie section. New marketing policy???


PPV programs are not charged unless you actually watch them. You will have to go through some purchase screens to get past the 5 minute mark.

As for ending up in your personal playlist. When you select a PPV for viewing, if it is one of the ones stored on your reserved space and it is selected, then it will instantly be "recorded" onto your personal space. That part is by design because once you "record" it, then you have until the expiration date to watch the show. There is no guarantee that the program will remain in the reserved area through the expiration date as DIRECTV may replace it with a different show.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

johnhjohn said:


> Got the update last night, both tuners had searching for signal error messages. Rebooted system, worked fine for an hour, both news channels that have recorded for 2 years now do not work. One said canceled and the other recorded 15 min. and shows partial. Also, channel 431, scheduled to record a 10:30 shows canceled. We were watching a dvd during this time and never canceled anything. Never had a problem like this in 2 years. *Is it possible to remove the last updates and return to the software that worked?* I don't care much about the new features, menus and other crap but would like it to record the shows that I want to watch. Otherwise, this system is useless to me. I can go back to my old Panasonic VCR.


No.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

HR22-100 here in the SE Wisconsin. No Update last night. 

Most likely I will have to wait until at least Sunday night now, due to the CE the next two nights?


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Question. I pushed the dash button by accident last night on my HR23-700 and it not only gave me my receiver ID but also told me that SWiM was enabled. Anybody else see this? Also, pardon my ignorance but what will the SWiM do for me?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

radiomandc said:


> Question. I pushed the dash button by accident last night on my HR23-700 and it not only gave me my receiver ID but also told me that SWiM was enabled. Anybody else see this? Also, pardon my ignorance but what will the SWiM do for me?


SWiM is *S*ingle *W*ire *M*ultiswitch. That allows you to connect both tuners using one coax, great for pre-wired homes. You need to have a SWiM setup, though. If you had one, you'd know it.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> SWiM is *S*ingle *W*ire *M*ultiswitch. That allows you to connect both tuners using one coax, great for pre-wired homes. You need to have a SWiM setup, though. If you had one, you'd know it.


I got the same message too; but I don't have a Single Wire Multiswitch set up.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

radiomandc said:


> Question. I pushed the dash button by accident last night on my HR23-700 and it not only gave me my receiver ID but also told me that SWiM was enabled. Anybody else see this? Also, pardon my ignorance but what will the SWiM do for me?


I now get the same message when pressing dash. This is not correct as I don't have SWiM. Needs to be fixed.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

hiker said:


> I now get the same message when pressing dash. This is not correct as I don't have SWiM. Needs to be fixed.


if a unit is capable of using swm it says enabled, if its actually on a swm system it shows connected.
I don't see this as a bug, its telling you your unit can use a swm.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> Just for kicks:
> 
> Can someone thats maxed at 50 list all their 50....i cant even get close to that # so just wondering what im maybe missing out on.


House
90210
Mercy
Bones
Ghost Whisperer
Law and Order
Desperate Housewives
Three Rivers
Trauma
Big Bang Theory
Melrose Place
Criminal Minds
Law and Order SVU
CSI
Fringe
Supernatural
Grey's Anantomy
Medium
CSI Miami
Dancing With the Stars
The Good Wife
CSI NY
Eastwick
The Mentalist
Flash Forward
Numbers
True Blood
Army Wives
Merlin
The Closer
Saving Grace
Diners, Drive Ins, and Dives
Hawthorne
Chopped
Rescue Me
Man Caves
Leverage
Inside the NFL
Burn Notice
Royal Pains
Eureka
Monk
Psych
Sanctuary
Tori and Dean
Damages
The Contender
Next Food Star
Lost
Alaska State Troopers
Surviving Disaster
UR Showdown
Rescue Ink
Wizards Games
Oriole Games
Friday Night Lights

That's 56. Plus shows that we want to record at the spur of the moment. Plus shows that we want to watch while both DVR's are recording something else!

I probably forgot something along the way! :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I've had several HRs maxed out and have seen no adverse reactions. I'd list them, but I don't remember what they were, just that I had to delete a couple to add more SLs.
> 
> Rich


My wife does her list on a calender, with all the shows listed by the day. Then she has to prioritize all of them to both machines. It's incredible to watch!

This is some serious stuff to her!:new_puppy


----------



## jcrellin (Aug 9, 2007)

Yah I know I can manipulate the record process to make this happen but it's a pain in the butt to do so & if your not careful it won't record at all! You should be able to select a time & channel from the program guide & it should record the series at that time & channel.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

David MacLeod said:


> if a unit is capable of using swm it says enabled, if its actually on a swm system it shows connected.
> I don't see this as a bug, its telling you your unit can use a swm.


Well, both of my units are not connected to a SWM and they both reported SWiM *connected*. Seems like a bug to me, although inconsequential.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> Well, both of my units are not connected to a SWM and they both reported SWiM *connected*. Seems like a bug to me, although inconsequential.


yup, that would be one to me too. person I replied to had said enabled, did not see your if you had posted it.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Did you try selecting the option that hides SD duplicates? (Forgive my ignorance; my HR21 has no AM21 attached.)
> 
> *Menu button -> P, F & Setup -> System Setup -> Display -> Guide HD Channels.*


That's not the issue... Keyword Autorecord won't let me exclusively select the OTA HD channel rather than the LIL HD channel... so f'rinstance it will find matches on 29 (LIL HD) as well as 29-1 (OTA HD)

Mind you, this is irrelevant for this channel, our local Fox, as Fox OTA will neither record nor buffer since we got 34C in September... I was hoping 368 would remedy this, but no joy.

See additional info on this annoyance in the Issues thread.


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

wxguy said:


> Wanted to catch an Imus interview, but the recording wasn't on the playlist. Looked on the series manager and it was there, but could only get it to program the show by making a single recording. It won't accept a series programming of the Imus show. Tried other FBN shows and they would create a series. Someone at DTV mad at Imus?


I complained about this during CE phase but no one seemed to care about this problem. I was able to record my local news as a series in the last NR but now I can't - no series recording option.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

darekd said:


> I complained about this during CE phase but no one seemed to care about this problem. I was able to record my local news as a series in the last NR but now I can't - no series recording option.


It's not that no one cares, it's just not a software problem. It's a guide data problem, one that seems to be more prevalent recently. The guide data does not indicate that it is a series, therefore the software to deal with a series never gets invoked. Could be an error in the data sent from the local station to Tribune Media Services, or could be a data entry error at TMS.

Still DIRECTVs problem, just not one that can be fixed with the software in the HRs, unless the software is improperly parsing the guide data, which, while possible, is unlikely. I think it is just a coincidence that it coincided with the new NR.


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> It's not that no one cares, it's just not a software problem. It's a guide data problem, one that seems to be more prevalent recently. The guide data does not indicate that it is a series, therefore the software to deal with a series never gets invoked. Could be an error in the data sent from the local station to Tribune Media Services, or could be a data entry error at TMS.
> 
> Still DIRECTVs problem, just not one that can be fixed with the software in the HRs, unless the software is improperly parsing the guide data, which, while possible, is unlikely. I think it is just a coincidence that it coincided with the new NR.


I will disagree. Everything worked fine with previous NR. So, whatever directv did caused the problem. I've been switching between CE and NR in the last two weeks to verify this problem.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

darekd said:


> I will disagree. Everything worked fine with previous NR. So, whatever directv did caused the problem. I've been switching between CE and NR in the last two weeks to verify this problem.


I'm thinking that they "cleaned up" the code to not allow series recording unless the series tag is present. Back when Planet Earth was first showing, they messed up the first episode and didn't have it tagged the same as the subsequent episodes, so 2 series links had to be created. I am not positive, but I beleive the series link was not included on the first episode.

Not allowing you to set up a series on something that is not a series may be a good think in theory. It would prevent people from setting up a series link when a single recording will do. However, since the data is not correct, it negates any good that this change could have accomplished.


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

DogLover said:


> .
> 
> Not allowing you to set up a series on something that is not a series may be a good think in theory. It would prevent people from setting up a series link when a single recording will do. However, since the data is not correct, it negates any good that this change could have accomplished.


You are absolutely right. I the perfect world when guide data is correct, allowing series recording only for shows that are marked as series would be correct. Unfortunately, it's not so guide data is full of mistakes and inconsistencies. Now I have deal with few shows that I'm unable to record as series.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

wxguy said:


> Something different with the new software. Called up my playlist this AM. Found two copies of "monsters and aliens" PPV which I didn't order. Those never showed up before in a personal playlist when force downloaded before into the movie section. New marketing policy???


I noticed the same thing. I've never ordered PPV and I don't appreciate shows just appearing on the playlist which the kids might inadvertently play and cost extra money. Not only that, but it clutters up my play list. How can I avoid these unwanted shows appearing in the future?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

SlimyPizza said:


> I noticed the same thing. I've never ordered PPV and I don't appreciate shows just appearing on the playlist which the kids might inadvertently play and cost extra money. Not only that, but it clutters up my play list. How can I avoid these unwanted shows appearing in the future?


There is a thread discussing this here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167500


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

wxguy said:


> Something different with the new software. Called up my playlist this AM. Found two copies of "monsters and aliens" PPV which I didn't order. Those never showed up before in a personal playlist when force downloaded before into the movie section. New marketing policy???.


I saw this last night...said it was recording, and I didn't select it...also said 0 minutes long.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

SlimyPizza said:


> I noticed the same thing. I've never ordered PPV and I don't appreciate shows just appearing on the playlist which the kids might inadvertently play and cost extra money. Not only that, but it clutters up my play list. How can I avoid these unwanted shows appearing in the future?


Don't forget that you can set up a parental control password with a PPV limit. If you set it to zero, the kids can't order a PPV without the password.


----------



## zero2dash (Sep 26, 2008)

Still no update for us in Fenton, MO. (HR22-100)
Trying to force the update still gives 0x034c. :icon_cry:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

zero2dash said:


> Still no update for us in Fenton, MO.
> Trying to force the update still gives 0x034c. :icon_cry:


Receiver?


----------



## zero2dash (Sep 26, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Receiver?


Sorry, HR22-100. (edited original post)


----------



## JDub02 (Nov 13, 2008)

mluntz said:


> House
> 90210
> -
> -
> ...


No Sons of Anarchy? You're really missing out. :nono2:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

zero2dash said:


> Sorry, HR22-100. (edited original post)


HR21-100 and HR22-100 have not yet received the update, afaik.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Boobie1998 said:


> I see people are reporting faster response with the new update, do you guys have your receiver connected to the internet? I had the slow problem on both my hr22/100 and after doing a reset and not connecting it to my broadband connection it has stayed fast. (I dont have 0x0368 yet.)


I pulled my Ethernet plug many months ago, for good, and my box was ignoring keypresses and responding very slowly under 0x0312, then got more than twice as bad under 0x034C. But with 0x0368 my HR21-200's response is much better (though, of course, still more than twice as slow as my HR10-250).

I'm not sure being connected to the internet has had any effect, but I don't need those slow, kludgy little apps, and my IP throttles my bandwidth.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> I pulled my Ethernet plug many months ago, for good, and my box was ignoring keypresses and responding very slowly under 0x0312, then got more than twice as bad under 0x034C. But with 0x0368 my HR21-200's response is much better (though, of course, still more than twice as slow as my HR10-250).
> 
> I'm not sure being connected to the internet has had any effect, but I don't need those slow, kludgy little apps, and my IP throttles my bandwidth.


Thanks for your input. Well I think I will wait till I get the new update and then try the ethernet again and see how it goes. I did read some post that my area started to get it as I'm in Whitehall, PA (Lehigh Valley) and I'll report and let everyone know. I'm hoping the new software update and connecting the receiver to broadband, this time won't slow it down for me.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Sorry, my bad .. HR22-100 uses the exact same firmware as HR21-100. Those may not have it yet either.


Doug, any reason for the delay on the HR21-100's? Of course that is what I have as I await the update and nothing so far. Frustrated!

Any idea when they will get the update?


----------



## DennisMileHi (Aug 29, 2007)

HDYankee said:


> Doug, any reason for the delay on the HR21-100's? Of course that is what I have as I await the update and nothing so far. Frustrated!
> 
> Any idea when they will get the update?


I have a HR21-100 and a HR22-100. Those, along with my two HR21-700s got the update several days ago, all at the same time. I am in Colorado.

Must be a geographic or timing thing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HDYankee said:


> Doug, any reason for the delay on the HR21-100's? Of course that is what I have as I await the update and nothing so far. Frustrated!
> 
> Any idea when they will get the update?





DennisMileHi said:


> I have a HR21-100 and a HR22-100. Those, along with my two HR21-700s got the update several days ago, all at the same time. I am in Colorado.
> 
> Must be a geographic or timing thing.


Yes, some HR21/HR22-100 systems have the update already, but not all of them do. I'm not sure exactly why that receiver hasn't been released yet, but I'm sure it will not be much longer ..


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

HR23 Guide and Menu's are faster with this update, about 40% speed increase on my unit  . So far no issues, except the Menu Graphics looked better before the update, Not sure if the UI is in transition to HD and this is just a temporary look.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

shandrew said:


> Of all the releases in the past two years this is the one I've found to have the most useful improvements.
> 
> The only really critical thing left to fix now, in my opinion, is how the live corner tends to spoils sports results.


"The live corner" (aka PIG, Picture in Graphics) is a feature D* is proud of, evidently. I hate it too, but for me there's a simple workround: Press Mute or Pause and avert your eyes from the PIG.

Here are just some of the *real* problems that remain to be fixed. I'm confident that some of them will never be fixed.

• Series Links are limited to 50.
• Keyword Autorecord SLs that specify "First Run Only" record reruns too.
• Press-and-hold functions work only sometimes; when they work, they take way too long to engage; and they sometimes engage when you least expect it.
• Search results include all channels: VOD shows, PPV channels, and all the channels you can't get.
• Autorecording based on keyword searching records PPV channels and a few channels you can't get.
• Search-result lists refresh themselves for no reason, and sometimes restart from the beginning.
• Searching sometimes doesn't find matches past the next 3-7 days.
• Autocorrection after FF (and Pause!) goes too far backwards.
• In general, menus and lists don't remember where you were; and there's no way to go quickly to the top or bottom of a list.
• Too many keypresses required to get to the To Do List, the Prioritizer, and Manual recording.


----------



## Joe Schmuck (Nov 6, 2007)

The real problem everyone is experiencing is the piling on of new features while maintaining the same processing power. These DVRs ran better two years ago, okay, maybe 1.5 years ago. My point is it would be nice to be able to turn off features so they do not consume resources and make for a snappier product.

Yes, I too have most of the problems expressed here and the most annoying is slow responce to the remote control. Don't get me wrong, I can hear the chatterbox of a hard drive trying to eat its way out of the DVR box, but it started with a software change and there is nothing I can do about it.

-Joe


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Joe Schmuck said:


> The real problem everyone is experiencing is the piling on of new features while maintaining the same processing power. These DVRs ran better two years ago, okay, maybe 1.5 years ago. My point is it would be nice to be able to turn off features so they do not consume resources and make for a snappier product.
> 
> Yes, I too have most of the problems expressed here and the most annoying is slow responce to the remote control. Don't get me wrong, I can hear the chatterbox of a hard drive trying to eat its way out of the DVR box, but it started with a software change and there is nothing I can do about it.
> 
> -Joe


Do you have 0x368? Most people are saying it's much faster now. It was 0x34c that was the one folks were calling "Slow."


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I've waited a week after the upgrade to report and it looks like this release has really addressed the speed problem om my HR22-100.


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

I love when people bring up the hard drive noise issue and people shrug it off. Doesn't take a genious to know the last update did *something* to a number of these units to make them louder. I have one that was so bad I had to turn it completely off (I'll turn it back on to see if the update fixes it) Maybe that update triggered some new error checking and brought out the worst in the drives but whatever it was it was real and it isn't acceptable. If it has highlighted drive issues I assume DTV will then replace these units.

I hope the shudder about every 10 minutes is corrected with this update as well. Fun watching a show and missing a few seconds every few minutes - usually during a key moment it seems. I suppose someone will say that wasn't real either.

The whole double play thing is a joke. Tivo had it right... shouldn't have to use extra keys to have dual tuners active. Go ahead and take it back until you can do it right.

I've been with DTV for a long long time and the last update was a complete joke. I'm hoping this one gets things back on the road to being normal. 

Sorry this is all really negative but the last update, right during peak fall TV, really pi$$ed me off...  Whomever released that gem should be proud of themselves...


----------



## Joe Schmuck (Nov 6, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have 0x368? Most people are saying it's much faster now. It was 0x34c that was the one folks were calling "Slow."


Yup, got the 0x368 update two days ago. Still has some problems with the remote. Of course the hard drive comment I stated before holds true. Wish I could replace it and it would be quiet again but based on what I'm reading, the software was changed to probably access all of the platter area which would cause a more even wear. But then again, I thought these drives had that built in to randomly seek the entire platter.

Oh well, at least I stil have all my recordings after the update. That's glass half full talk.

-Joe


----------



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

*It is 1:21 AM Eastern here in Kentucky and I just forced an update on my R22-100 and to my suprise it actually found the 368 and it is downloading/installing now.

Hopefully this will speed my crappy dvr a little bit.*


----------



## RobertY (Jul 9, 2008)

No bripppp since the new update good job D*!
I don`t care about performance just quality.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

shakethebabyass said:


> *It is 1:21 AM Eastern here in Kentucky and I just forced an update on my R22-100 and to my suprise it actually found the 368 and it is downloading/installing now.
> 
> Hopefully this will speed my crappy dvr a little bit.*


Forcing the update isnt was is giving you the update. You receiver has been authorized for it. But either way its good that you are getting the new NR. Hopefully this will be some improvement to what you have now.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

RobertY said:


> No bripppp since the new update good job D*!
> I don`t care about performance just quality.


I care about both performance and quality.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

FWIW, the 368 update didn't help the remote problem with channel numbers fairly often being missed or taking a digit twice(HR20-100). This is still my biggest gripe with the HR I have. Guide speed may be a little better though.

Craig T


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

I watched eight recorded football games between my two hr23s yesterday without a single skip to the end error and I did a monster amount of slipping between plays! The remote response has improved and I haven't had a missed command so far except when trying to pause a recording that I have just started to play back. It takes a while to respond to that command.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

RobertY said:


> No bripppp since the new update good job D*!
> I don`t care about performance just quality.


Plenty of brpppps here on DTV retransmission of local stations. The update doesn't seem to have made any differrence on this. I'm not convinced this is a receiver issue rather than an encoding problem at their end.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

makaiguy said:


> Plenty of brpppps here on DTV retransmission of local stations. The update doesn't seem to have made any difference on this. I'm not convinced this is a receiver issue rather than an encoding problem at their end.


I'm now convinced that it's not the receiver's fault. I believe it's caused first by garbage in the MPEG-2 stream from the stations, and then by DirecTV's MPEG-2-to-MPEG-4 encoders not handling the garbage as well as they could. (In fact, they make it worse.)


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Still getting plenty of brrrpppsss here as well. At least guide speed has improved some.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I'm now convinced that it's not the receiver's fault. I believe it's caused first by garbage in the MPEG-2 stream from the stations, and then by DirecTV's MPEG-2-to-MPEG-4 encoders not handling the garbage as well as they could. (In fact, they make it worse.)


Not sure about the specifics of the source, but I tend to agree that it's not the receiver that is at fault.


----------



## delete2end (Nov 5, 2008)

this update is far more visually appealing. the menus open much quicker and my corresponding selections execute much faster. I'm happy.....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

delete2end said:


> this update is far more visually appealing. the menus open much quicker and my corresponding selections execute much faster. I'm happy.....


Good to hear. I think most people have come to the same conclusion.


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

Finally! I have an HR21-700 that had some MAJOR speed issues. I have noticed that everything has speeded up drastically, especially when inputing a channel number. Before, there were times when you put in a three digit channel number and couldn't. You couldn't get the third digit in, because it would only accept two digits and then you would hear a "Bong"! It could still use a little more speed, but this latest update has really made my family happy with the fixes thus far. Keep up whatever your doing on the speed fix issues.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

tanasi said:


> I watched eight recorded football games between my two hr23s yesterday without a single skip to the end error and I did a monster amount of slipping between plays! The remote response has improved and I haven't had a missed command so far except when trying to pause a recording that I have just started to play back. It takes a while to respond to that command.


Despite the Packer's losing, yesterdat was my most enjoyable day of NFL watching since I got my HR20. Thanks to DP and quicker remote response.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Why is the 368 download to HR21s taking so long?

If I read Doug's site correctly, 34c is still downloading to some HR21s.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Good to hear. I think most people have come to the same conclusion.


Agreed.

It is good that DirecTV got this update out to everyone as quickly as possible as well.....many less problems with 0368 thanreported with 034c.

Stability was the key concern, as well as the obvious guide/menu/remote speed inprovement.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It is good that DirecTV got this update out to everyone as quickly as possible as well.....many less problems with 0368 thanreported with 034c.
> 
> Stability was the key concern, as well as the obvious guide/menu/remote speed inprovement.


Well, not quite *everyone*.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR21-100


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Why is the 368 download to HR21s taking so long?
> 
> If I read Doug's site correctly, 34c is still downloading to some HR21s.


DIRECTV seems to take a break on downloads over the weekend .. This happened during 0x34c as well. I have a feeling that everyone will have this within the next 3-4 days.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Well, not quite *everyone*.
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR21-100


I stand corrected....and wear arch correction shoes to prove it. 

Guess per Doug....the rest will get it this week.


----------



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

shakethebabyass said:


> *It is 1:21 AM Eastern here in Kentucky and I just forced an update on my R22-100 and to my suprise it actually found the 368 and it is downloading/installing now.
> 
> Hopefully this will speed my crappy dvr a little bit.*


*Actually I did not download the 368 update like I thought I did. Thanks to a Mod on here for pointing out that I actually downloaded a beta version of software =( It was cool and fast but I want the NR so I am still waiting.*


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

shakethebabyass said:


> *Actually I did not download the 368 update like I thought I did. Thanks to a Mod on here for pointing out that I actually downloaded a beta version of software =( It was cool and fast but I want the NR so I am still waiting.*


you won't get it automatically due to your version being newer than the NR.
a Mod can better advise here than I can.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> you won't get it automatically due to your version being newer than the NR.
> a Mod can better advise here than I can.


Once the NR is in the stream, forcing an update will roll it back to the NR.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Once the NR is in the stream, forcing an update will roll it back to the NR.


I'm very well aware of that  
was thinking about the issue of being on (and possibly staying on) the CE, but did not want to delve into it too much here in this forum.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks this is not the place for any CE discussion .. Thank You.


----------



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Finally, I have the 368 version and I will wait at least 24 hours to post any issues if I shall have any. .*


----------



## jimbop99 (Sep 4, 2008)

shakethebabyass said:


> *Finally, I have the 368 version and I will wait at least 24 hours to post any issues if I shall have any. .*


ditto.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just received the 0368 update on both HR22's and it is great! As many have reported the menus come up fast. And even better yet, the HR responds immediately to the remote and skip to tick issue is eliminated! Great job D*, best release since I signed up!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, looks like everyone should be in now. If you have not yet received the update, it could come at any time now.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, looks like everyone should be in now. If you have not yet received the update, it could come at any time now.


How did you know... did you get word that I was last?

One thing I found unusual, is both of my HR 22's were in standby after the update, no blue ring. In the past, I thought the blue ring was on after the update.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

Hr22/100 Southern Rhode Island

Just got the update at 3:30 A.M. 11/3.


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

Got the 0x368 several days ago. My observations:

1. Still have the garbled audio every few minutes on locals, especially on Fox.

2. Slow remote response is random. Sometimes it's fine, then an hour later, really slow. Interesting that you can see the receiver is getting the remote command with the LED flashing on each keypress, just not processing it immediately. Really bad when things like DoublePlay are active.

3. I record the local 10pm news every night as a series. Suddenly, with this release, it stopped recording. Checked the listings, and sure enough, the "series" tag was missing. Coincidence? Contacted local affiliate so they could "update" their listing with the series tag.

4. Don't have any hard-drive noise problems. Never did.

5. I too had the Monster vs. Alien listings in my playlist. Deleted them. No big deal I guess.


In general, I'm pleased. As a software engineer, I'm amused they can't seem to fix these issues, and continue to add new features without fixing existing problems. Do they feel they have to add new features to be competitive? We have the philosophy that you only add new features if would generate new revenue because more people would want the product. I think people would be happy with rock solid performance, before new bells and whistles.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Uncle Lar said:


> In general, I'm pleased. As a software engineer, I'm amused they can't seem to fix these issues, and continue to add new features without fixing existing problems. Do they feel they have to add new features to be competitive? We have the philosophy that you only add new features if would generate new revenue because more people would want the product. I think people would be happy with rock solid performance, before new bells and whistles.


Here are what is listed as new features in the release notes:


Left Menu appearance
Support for Linksys WET610N Wireless Adapter
New Playlist and Playlist sorting persistence
DIRECTV On DEMAND program detail screen facelift

If you think about it, all of these are updates/touchups to an existing feature .. even the WET610N support is an update from an earlier wireless device (WGA600N).

Really, the biggest update between 0x34c and 0x368 is the 'under the hood' fixes which, if I'm understanding you correctly, is exactly what you are asking for.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

My HR22-100 was updated this morning, but I cannot dim the ring now. Anyone else have this issue? Normally after a software update the ring is back to fully bright, but is easily dimmed, not so with this update. Even after a reset, it still won't dim.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> My HR22-100 was updated this morning, but I cannot dim the ring now. Anyone else have this issue? Normally after a software update the ring is back to fully bright, but is easily dimmed, not so with this update. Even after a reset, it still won't dim.


Some people were having trouble doing this when tuned to a channel that has Interactive enabled.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Some people were having trouble doing this when tuned to a channel that has Interactive enabled.


Hmmm....might have been on ESPN when I tried to dim it. I'll have to try on a non-interactive channel. Thanks.


----------



## flapperdink (Jul 2, 2007)

just received my update this morning. guide is much, much faster. me likey.


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

Finally got the update. Northern VA.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Not a biggie but why is it so hard to fill in all the channel logos on the top left corner.
I mean if theyre gonna put them there then put them there.


----------



## zero2dash (Sep 26, 2008)

Woke up today and saw 368 updated around 2:24 am; consequently, today has been the happiest day of ownership of the HR22-100 for us in quite some time. The speed update in itself makes me and my wife both very happy, and the idea of canceling early and paying early termination fees and jumping back to Dish has now been thrown back out the window.

Other than the speed, the other things we've noticed is no more 'skip to end' issues, and the slightly different DVR recording screens (now adding a few other entries like upcoming shows and season options or whatever they worded them).



Doug Brott said:


> Here are what is listed as new features in the release notes:
> 
> 
> Left Menu appearance


I *still* haven't noticed what this is supposed to be. I dug earlier in the thread (back to page 1) and tried to figure this out, but I still didn't notice any difference on the menus on the left. Doesn't really matter, I'm just mentioning it so no one else wonders if they're missing it. 

Great job D*, I'm a happy customer once again. The months and months of HR22 slowness were really getting under our skin but things are all kosher again. 

there's really only *1* thing else that I miss from having the Dish DVR's and that is the labeling of "New" on new episodes of stuff, and the ability to tell the DVR to only record "New" episodes. Sometimes things that shouldn't record (because they're not "First Run" episodes, in D* DVR terminology - and the timer is set to only record First Run episodes)...still record, but eh...I'll consider everything else a work in progress. The speed was the killer for us, and now that that has been fixed, the rest is just minor quibbles we can live with.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

zero2dash said:


> I *still* haven't noticed what this is supposed to be. I dug earlier in the thread (back to page 1) and tried to figure this out, but I still didn't notice any difference on the menus on the left. Doesn't really matter, I'm just mentioning it so no one else wonders if they're missing it.


Prioritizer was renamed Series Manager.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

My HR21, now moved to master bedroom duties, got the update last week. My two HR22's got the update yesterday so I'm all up to date now.

The guide movement seems to be MUCH faster now as noted by others but I haven't had time to do much else yet...I'll know more later in the week when I find the time to check out my recorded shows.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I got yesterday AM on my HR22. 

I am now a happy camper. Guide response is great, button response is great. FINALLY. 

All is good now. Thanks D*


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

zero2dash said:


> I *still* haven't noticed what this is supposed to be. I dug earlier in the thread (back to page 1) and tried to figure this out, but I still didn't notice any difference on the menus on the left. Doesn't really matter, I'm just mentioning it so no one else wonders if they're missing it.


In System Setup, the menu items in the left (vertical) menu area now have a slightly different look than they used to.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> In System Setup, the menu items in the left (vertical) menu area now have a slightly different look than they used to.


Not only do they have a slightly different look, there have been some menu additions. For example if you go into setups and select "Audio". In the past there were 3 tabs across the top of the page (Language, Sound Effects, Dolby Digital). They moved those items to the menu on the left, so it now conforms with other menus. They also tried to make some of the menu selections more intuitive, such as "Episode Options", View Upcoming" and hilmar2k mentioned "Series Manager".

On another note, I noticed another big improvement. When you select the "To Do List", the list pops up immediately. No more "Please Wait" while it searches for items to display. And I believe the History menu is better. It now displays the reason an episode was canceled, at the top of the screen when you highlight a program. In the past, I recall having to select the program and then scroll to the bottom of the info.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> And I believe the History menu is better. It now displays the reason an episode was canceled, at the top of the screen when you highlight a program. In the past, I recall having to select the program and then scroll to the bottom of the info.


Yes, it is better, but that "History reasons at the top" feature was introduced in 0x034C along with live-event padding and (a poor man's) DLB.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

I sure as Hell would prefer a "poor man's dlb" than not having any at all. Guess you just can't please everyone in this world. I can remember when we didn't have any type of DLB at all - I now use it during most sporting events along with adding the time extension - thanks again, Directv. Have been with them since 1996 and can say they have improved the service every year.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I guess some people are glass half-empty, while others are glass half-full.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> HR20-700 - Got it here in S Car 3:25 am this morning.
> HR22-100 - nothing yet :nono:


Finally showed up on the HR22 early this morning, 6 days after the HR20


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

The last entry in my caller id log was 7/29/09. Yesterday, caller id suddenly started working again. It can't be due to 0x368. I got the upgrade on 10/23/09. What could account for the sudden reappearance of caller id?

Burt


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Burt said:


> What could account for the sudden reappearance of caller id?


 Maybe your phone company fixed something.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I notice with the new release that the brrpp's I used to get, mainly on recordings, are gone from live shows but have been replaced by a few seconds of silence on some recorded shows. A slight improvement, but still annoying.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I notice with the new release that the brrpp's I used to get, mainly on recordings, are gone from live shows but have been replaced by a few seconds of silence on some recorded shows. A slight improvement, but still annoying.


Likely something in the original data stream that was recorded.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Can someone running 368 check something for me? I am wondering if, when checking TO DO, the show description displayed above the list shows the duration of the highlighted show? TIA!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It does not show the show's duration with one exception: A Manual Recording I have set to Record Monday Night Football does show the duration of the game.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Can someone running 368 check something for me? I am wondering if, when checking TO DO, the show description displayed above the list shows the duration of the highlighted show? TIA!





richierich said:


> It does not show the show's duration with one exception: A Manual Recording I have set to Record Monday Night Football does show the duration of the game.


Thanks, Rich! Appreciate you checking.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I did a little search for this and didn't see anything, so I hope this is the right place to post about this.

Anyway, I got home today and turned on the Bears game and noticed my system was running really slowly (HR 20-100). Crawling. I entered the menu, and on the bottom of the list of menu options (under Parental Controls, setup, help) was "Daily Fortune". I thought it was weird, but I figured I'd give it a go. So I selected it, and it gave me one choice - 11/06. I selected that and...nothing. Box was still running really slowly too. 

I checked TVApps, but there is no daily fortune app that I installed (I actually haven't installed any apps). 

I rebooted and Daily Fortune is no longer a choice and my box is running much more quickly now, but weird, yeah?


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

JDub02 said:


> No Sons of Anarchy? You're really missing out. :nono2:


Sorry, I must have forgotten that one. I watch it, the wife doesn't.


----------



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 and was updated 10/27. I have a 500gb eSata Free Agent connected. The update fixed my EXTREMELY slow remote response---at least until yesterday. None of the other "improvements" are worth anything to me. 

Day before yesterday the menu response was ok. Yesterday it slowed to a crawl. I would press Guide and it took at least 3 seconds to respond. I could cruise thru the Guide very quickly however. Once i clicked on a channel, the channels and content would change to a Blue screen and just sit there--until about 5 seconds later it would go to the channel.

Day before yesterday i watched a few older 30 minute recordings--recorded BEFORE 0368. I deleted them after watching, turned off the HR20 via the remote. 2 or 3 new programs were recorded overnight. After i watched the football game last night, i watched the one newly recorded program and i deleted it. It took perhaps 30 seconds in the delete screen. I thought it was hung up. but once it returned to the normal, the remote response was back to "normal".

Why did that happen?

My disk says it has over 50% available--but I know the disk is VERY fragemented, unless it defrags automatically. Could a fragemented disk cause the remote to be sluggish? Maybe the processor is trying to correct something on the disk and doesn't responde to the remote???

This is very frustrating to have such a clunky, slow response from this new and improved software. It's a real shame we don't have the option to stop the downloading of firmware. One day hopefully someone will check out this stuff before sending it out to us.

Ron


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

r194ondi said:


> ... Yesterday it slowed to a crawl. I would press Guide and it took at least 3 seconds to respond...
> 
> ... It took perhaps 30 seconds in the delete screen...


I really think this is an issue that should be posted again in the *Issues* thread.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yesterday my DVR told me that my Remote Batteries were Low. I Replaced them and now everything is Fast as far as response. 

How did the DVR know that my Remote Batteries were getting low??? It could have been that I was standing too far away from the DVR. Very Interesting!!!


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Likely something in the original data stream that was recorded.


Recently I've started getting glitches where the picture freezes momentarily and then corrects but the uudio is gone. If I do a skip back or a puse, it returns.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Yesterday my DVR told me that my Remote Batteries were Low. I Replaced them and now everything is Fast as far as response.
> 
> How did the DVR know that my Remote Batteries were getting low??? It could have been that I was standing too far away from the DVR. Very Interesting!!!


Can't be hard to do. My Logitech mouse and keyboard, both wireless, tell me when my batteries are low. 

Rich


----------



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, so I was one of the first to get this update and my menus and everything else were faster than they'd ever been. Last few days however my receiver has been slow as molasses, sometimes even slower than it was prior to the update. What gives?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

A week ago today I received a 20-700 that was supposedly never activated. Might be true since the software version was something like (never thought to write it down, my bad) f2f or fxf and the date was 4/14, which I don't think we went thru last April.

Anyhow, I activated it and it worked as if it was new. I will check and see if it was ever activated when I get a chance. In any event, it hadn't seen an NR in a long time. For some reason, it didn't download 368 as I thought it would. The next day I recorded a couple of college games that I had an interest in, can't remember what the first game was, but the second game was the Alabama game. Not one audio or video dropout or pixellation during either game. Sunday I watched a couple games in the afternoon, the Eagles and Vikings, I think it was. Again no dropouts or pixellations. Just perfect recordings.

Monday, I checked the software version thinking 368 must be on it by now, but it wasn't and I forced the download. That night I recorded the football game and got the usual audio and video dropouts and pixellations. 

Somebody wanna tell me it isn't the software causing this?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm starting to hear those "seeking" noises on several of my HRs all of a sudden. And the HDDs are new or nearly new. Not loud enough to be annoying and none of the HRs in the room I read in are doing it. 

Rich


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

"It'll all be fixed on the next NR." Bugs remain. "It'll all be fixed on the next NR." Some things are fixed but others bugs remain or new ones are introduced. "It'll all be fixed on the next NR." Vapor ware feature introduced. Bugs remain or are even worse. "It'll all be fixed on the next NR." A nice feature (i.e. double play) is introduced and some bugs are fixed but others are introduced. "It'll all be fixed on the next NR."

Yada, Ada, yada.......

I'm sure budget cutbacks have affected their internal 'paid' testing. Seems like they are depending on us to be the beta testers for free. Actually, we are paying DirecTv for the privilege of being beta testers for their software releases. When do I get my tin badge that says "DirecTv Deputy Beta Tester"?

Sorry to vent...but this is driving me nuts. I know this is just "TV" but you need to keep in mind that we are paying for this crud.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You might want to peek back again at the CE Program Overview thread. It's not right for everybody...


This _isn't_ a CE thread, so I'm pretty sure *mjbvideo* is talking about the frustrations of being an ordinary, paying subscriber and getting shafted repeatedly by half-baked national releases.

At least that's how I feel; therefore I'm in complete agreement with *mjbvideo*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> ...I'm pretty sure *mjbvideo* is talking about the frustrations of being an ordinary, paying subscriber and getting shafted repeatedly by half-baked national releases.
> 
> At least that's how I feel; therefore I'm in complete agreement with *mjbvideo*.


Certainly understand and agree about the need for National Releases to be solid for all users.

That said, with the exception of two that I recall in the past 18 months, the others have not had any widespread complaints, and one of those two received a faster-than-usual replacement to corrected a reported flaw. The other pertained to speed, which should be better, as many have stated.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Certainly understand and agree about the need for National Releases to be solid for all users.
> 
> That said, with the exception of two that I recall in the past 18 months, the others have not had any widespread complaints, and one of those two received a faster-than-usual replacement to corrected a reported flaw. The other pertained to speed, which should be better, as many have stated.


I really don't understand why everyone is putting so much blame on 368. Seemed like a pretty passive NR, it was the one before that that caused all these problems.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I really don't understand why everyone is putting so much blame on 368. Seemed like a pretty passive NR, it was the one before that that caused all these problems.


I too think 034C caused the most problems. *But*, why didn't 0368 fix any of the problems that were introduced by 034C? They didn't even touch the easiest new bug to find and fix: _Autorecord SLs that specify "First Run Only" record reruns too._


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> I too think 034C caused the most problems. *But*, why didn't 0368 fix any of the problems that were introduced by 034C? They didn't even touch the easiest new bug to find and fix: _Autorecord SLs that specify "First Run Only" record reruns too._


I dunno, I thought 368 would fix those problems, but perhaps the problems are so difficult to fix it's taking more time than we think it should. After all, the DLB NR was, from what I've learned, quite difficult and complex. The programmers at D* don't seem to deal with "quite difficult and complex" very well. On top of that, they rushed the DLB NR out before it was ready and properly tested (no aspersions cast on the CE program). Bottom line is it is D*'s responsibility to ensure that the NRs are solid and don't cause more harm than good. They failed in that regard.

Rich


----------



## RobertY (Jul 9, 2008)

Still no problem`s since the nr at least pq is perfect, as for the rest maybe they need to beef up the processors.


----------

